# Rolleston on dove's swimming pool



## burtonbrewery (Jul 5, 2011)

The swiming pool at rolleston on dove was opened during the 20's/30's and was a hive of activity right through till at least the 60's with its own toilets, changing facities and a club in the water towerwhich fed the pool, it was a large facility for such a small vilage, as open air swiming becam less popular the pool was turned into a private swiming club, not not used for swiming in many years the site remains shut up to the public.


----------



## Janey68 (Jul 5, 2011)

What an amzing place. Love the shape of the swimming pool.

Brilliant


----------



## krela (Jul 5, 2011)

What a great little place, thanks for sharing.


----------



## scribble (Jul 5, 2011)

That's a super little place. It looks a scary sight off the diving board.


----------



## burtonbrewery (Jul 5, 2011)

Im sure it must make a great run way for ducks flying in


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 5, 2011)

Excellant discovery n pics.


----------



## imyimyimy (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice one there...


----------



## DrThompson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cool photos 







klempner69 said:


> Excellant discovery n pics.



Small world chap.

I've just spent half an hour this evening browsing through a photo album you posted, after I googled the name of the school I went to (John Hunt of Everest).

Hadn't seen the place in years, and it hadn't changed much, though I understand it's been demolished since then.

Thanks though.


----------



## TK421 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice one mate, you are unearthing some top stuff round your way, I love that tower, great find!


----------



## Artypie (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice to see that not all outdoor pools have been obliterated. Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## smiler (Jul 7, 2011)

What a great find, well done and Thanks


----------



## stevejd (Jul 7, 2011)

be nice to see something of it in its heyday, just to compare


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jul 7, 2011)

This is different! I like it


----------



## Acebikerchick (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow, brilliant....


----------



## Just-Looking (Jul 7, 2011)

hi all, first post so go easy on me.

i took a ride to this place last weekend with a plan of a little explore, but the holes in the fence had be closed up with barbed wire, i was wearing spd shoes and suffering from my ride so didn't try getting in, and there were people at the neighboring cemetery and allotments and i didn't fancy any trouble.

i actually grew up very near here in the village and swam here a number of times as a young kid in the 80's.

a little history for you all. the pool was originally a private reservoir for the Rolleston Hall and the water tower provided the gravity power water pressure to the hall. eventually (20's i think) the reservoir and tower were sold off to the local water board and used to supply the village. eventually the tower was no longer needed to provide the head of water pressure, this was when it became a swimming pool. the water tower was used as changing facilities from what i remember, the grounds were well kept, membership sought after with a huge waiting list (apparently upto 10 years at times). the pool closed due to health and safety rules meaning it was uneconomical for the swimming club to continue operating the pool, life guards are expensive it seems.

planning was granted for the water tower to be turned into a private residence and in 2006 the site was sold for £375000

http://www.rolleston.org.uk/rollestonian/swimming.htm


----------



## spacepunk (Jul 8, 2011)

Like the tower.


----------

